# "Kernel Mode Driver not running" message



## dehavb (Feb 25, 2005)

When I start ATITool I get an information popup that says "The Kernel Mode Driver does not seem to be running"

After pressing OK, ATITool comes up but the controls are greyed out.

I am using the Windows 2K Professional operating system.  

Does anyone have any idea what driver the program is looking for?  Or maybe I have disabled a service that the program needs to have running?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dehavb (Mar 23, 2005)

I found the problem.

You need to be logged in as administrator for ATITool to install some of its drivers.  However, the program seems to install OK when not logged in as administrator as no warnings are given that it is unable to install completely.  Only by inspecting the install log does this become apparent.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 23, 2005)

thank you .. i will add a check if you are logged in as administrator


----------

